# Using harness vests/dresses?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Do those of you who have harness vests or dresses ever attach a leash to it? I'm sorry if this seems like a dumb question. They sure can be convenient especially in the carseat. I would like to use them in this way but I have some reservations about the d ring and velcro holding up. Do you think they are safe and secure enough to use or not? Also, do you actually use them for walking? I would appreciate hearing about your experiences. Thank you so much..


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The harness vests/dresses I have all seem to have good thick velcro.....actually it's a bit of work to get them off....:innocent::w00t:

I know some people may have heard horror stories, but perhaps the velcro wasn't strong enough (???) There was only one of Archie's harness vests that the velcro was not secure (or something was wrong with it) and I don't know why because it was quite wide enough, but I never use that one any more.

That's all I ever use in the winter months.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I make my own harness dresses but I wouldn't use them for restraining for a car harness,most are made from ballistic nylon fiber,tested for high velocity impact.
I would probably put the harness over a dress or shirt,for extra padding but I wouldn't use a harness dress or vest in leu of the car restraint harnesses...
Most harness dresses and vest will probably be a cotton like fabric,which even w/ heavy duty velcro,I don't know if the fabric would hold up to the forces of impact...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have never used harness vests to walk Bailey because I'm petrified that the velcro won't hold. He pulls on his leash so I need a sturdy harness. So if your fluffs pull while walking, it's probably best to use proper harnesses. I've heard stories about dogs getting out of their harness vests/dresses because the velcro didnt hold when they pulled...and you never know where that could happen and it could be really dangerous. Harness vests/dresses are still great (and so cute) to use when you know your fluffs would be in a safe area even if the velcro didnt hold for some reason. 

As Michelle said, I definitely wouldn't use a harness vest as a car restraint - they most probably won't hold in case of a crash.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I do walk Tyler regularly in the harness vest we got from Crystal's store. The velcro areas are huge and really hold tight and the D ring is on very securely. And Tyler's not a puller so we've never had a problem. I wouldn't do it if it was thinner velcro and he was a puller. In fact my vet really liked the vest on him -- said many of the harnesses have big buckles where the arms meet the body and aren't great for the dog's joints especially if they are on too tight. She thought the one i have is very secure. This is the vest:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have one sport harness vest---w/both velcro & a secure, big snap in buckle on it. It also has reflective tape stitched on it where the legs are & around the V neck & on the back---w/a double D ring to snap the leash into---I got it at Christmas in the US & it works in Greece now as it is cold. It will be too hot here in the summer, but we feel it is extremely safe & use it over his fleece. I also buckle him into his car seat w/it. All my friends think I am funny---probably a bit of over-kill but I need to do what I can to protect him. He is, after all, one of the most important pieces of my life!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I've used them for walking but make Dora wear a sturdier harness in the car. So whenever we get someplace I sit in the back seat with her and change her into her fancy clothes.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I use the harness vests that I have for walking the boys. Teddy is definitely a puller and they have never come undone. I also make sure that they're fitted well and that they're pulled tight, so that he can't get out of it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks to all of you who have replied. It sounds like the answer is, "it depends on the Malt and the velcro." :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I do walk Tyler regularly in the harness vest we got from Crystal's store. The velcro areas are huge and really hold tight and the D ring is on very securely. And Tyler's not a puller so we've never had a problem. I wouldn't do it if it was thinner velcro and he was a puller. In fact my vet really liked the vest on him -- said many of the harnesses have big buckles where the arms meet the body and aren't great for the dog's joints especially if they are on too tight. She thought the one i have is very secure. This is the vest:


Tyler-man, you look so handsome in your harness vest...:wub::wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think overall the harness vests/harness dresses are safe to attach a leash to if you want to go out on the town or for a walk. London is a HUGE puller and I would not feel comfortable using something with velcro on her, but even for a mild puller I would use one. The velcro is very strong on most of them. You can velcro the vest together without it being on your dog and then pull at it to see how tough it is.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Tyler-man, you look so handsome in your harness vest...:wub::wub:


Fanks faw da compwiment, Auntie Apwil. I tink a malt wit a vest is vew distinkwished. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You can velcro the vest together without it being on your dog and then pull at it to see how tough it is.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, Lisa! Great idea!:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

For walks, I use the step in harnesses.
And I just got some more Puppias, as they have the buckle for extra insurance.
Coco is a puller.

I think it also depends on where you are.
I live in a city near very busy roads, so I can't have an escapees on walks.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

aprilb said:


> You can velcro the vest together without it being on your dog and then pull at it to see how tough it is.


Thanks, Lisa! Great idea!:wub:
[/QUOTE]

You're welcome!  London used to have a velcro harness vest, and it was so strong I could lift her off of the ground by her leash with it on (I was trying to test how strong it was).


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> You're welcome!  London used to have a velcro harness vest, and it was so strong I could lift her off of the ground by her leash with it on (I was trying to test how strong it was).


 
London prob thought: "wwwweeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Bungee jumping!"


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

I use the Puppia vest harness as a car seat harness, that's the only thing I use it for actually. It velcros AND buckles in the back, not the front. Its also pretty thick (which is why I don't use it for walks, it flattens the hair :angry BUT I feel its very safe for use in the car and nice and soft too :thumbsup: 

I just pulled this image off Google so you could see how it fastens in the back


----------

